# Sharpening Ripping Chains for Milling



## thewoodlands (Apr 2, 2012)

Hopefully in a couple of weeks I'll start milling again so I need to sharpen some chains, this is what I have in my notes for sharpening, set the back at 60, cutter angles at 10 and the tilt angle at 10 which according to Oregon puts a knife edge on it, any thoughts.

zap


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2012)

Sounds like good numbers to me.....


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 3, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Sounds like good numbers to me.....


 Just received confirmation back from Oregon via email, chit my notes are correct. 
zap


----------



## BJ64 (Apr 3, 2012)

That is some good info to have.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 3, 2012)

Zap sounds like you got it right.  I just picked another big job up for June (two 90' poplars, a 100' white oak, two 50' red maples and topping a birch tree), I may do some milling for fun on those poplars (plan on selling the white oak log if it's clean).  Anyway, I think I'll give the chainsaw mill a try.....you guys seem to have fun with it, why not!


----------



## Thistle (Apr 3, 2012)

Zap,those are the same specs called for in that Will Malloff Chainsaw Lumbermaking book if I remember correctly.I dont own a chain grinder I either buy milling chain ready to go from Bailey's etc & when I first started out 20 yrs ago  the local shop where I go for advice & spare parts would grind them for me to those specs.

I keep them touched up with a file,only need  sent back if I want the angle changed or one gets damaged.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 3, 2012)

SO, what saw are you going to mill with? Looks like I'll start milling in two weeks. 

Thistle, the shop I bought the chains from never uses the 10 tilt angle. The good thing is I have always sharpened the ripping chains from the start, thanks to some help from smokin & this site.

Looks like I'll need to get the bible of info for milling out before I start.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 3, 2012)

BJ64 said:


> That is some good info to have.


 BJ64, do you mill at all?

zap


----------



## ScotO (Apr 3, 2012)

zap said:


> SO, what saw are you going to mill with? Looks like I'll start milling in two weeks.
> 
> Thistle, the shop I bought the chains from never uses the 10 tilt angle. The good thing is I have always sharpened the ripping chains from the start, thanks to some help from smokin & this site.
> 
> ...


zap, I'll probably use the 041AV Super unless I get that 051 AV finished by then (which it should be by then).


----------



## BJ64 (Apr 3, 2012)

zap said:


> BJ64, do you mill at all?
> 
> zap


I have been looking into milling.  I have plenty of trees, equipment, barn space to store the final product, and plenty of projects to use the final product on - but I have not milled a thing other than a failed attempt to make a square post.  All I need to is buy the bar guide and rip chain and I would be milling that very day.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 21, 2013)

*Set the tilt angle looking from the side of the grinder.*​​*I use the tilt angle when grinding my ripping chains.*​​​*Setting vise-tilt angle. For saw chains*​*that require down-angle grinds, set the*​*desired angle by loosening the large*​*adjustment knob on the bottom side of*​*the grinder vise assembly. Then move*​*the positioning table to the left (forward)*​*for right-hand cutters, or to the right*​*(back) for left-hand cutters, to the*​*desired degree setting. Once the degree*​*mark is aligned, retighten the large*​*adjustment knob.*​


----------

